# Tira led 12v (pero a 5v)



## pamier (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola les queria hacer una consulta, compre unas tiras de led que son de 12v. Ahora bien quiero hacer unos cuadros que no van a llevar mas de 15 leds. Si hago el calculo de cuanto consumen, seria asi: en un metro entran 60 led y consumen 14.4w, o sea cada led en 12v consumen

I=14.4/12 = 1.2a  1.2/60 = 0.02 a x Led

La consulta es la siguiente, los trafos de 220v a 12vcc son muy caros. Quiero usar unos transformadores de celulares a 5v. 

Segun mis calculos si yo uso 5v seria 14.4/5 = 2.88a    2.88/60=0.048a x led

15*0.048= 720ma (los transformadores de celulares que uso soportan 850ma)

La pregunta es puedo alimentar los leds a 5v? aunque sean pocos y me de el amperaje?


Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2012)

Con 5 volts los leds se encienden individualmente (de a uno) para los blancos y azules y de a dos para los rojos , con sus correspondientes resistencias limitadoras.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 7, 2012)

Las tiras vienen preparadas para trabajar en 12 V. Por lo tanto vienen formadas por series de a tres leds en serie con una resistencia. Y así se multiplican en los metros en que vienen. No podés usar 5 voltios por mas que quieras. A menos que vayas cortando los leds individuales y conectarlos de otra manera. Algunas tiras tienen los conductores soldables y se pueden modificar algo, pero no si se puede hacer lo que quieres sin arruinar la que tienes. No importa el cálculo que hagas. La tira está hecha para 12V.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2012)

A 5V sencillamente no irán como te han dicho. Un led no es una lámpara de incandescencia.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 7, 2012)

Solo construyendo una fuente boost, que te convierta los cinco a doce voltios.


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 7, 2012)

puedes ponerlos directamente a la linea de 110 voltios con una resistencia en serie de uno o dos vatios de aproximadamente 10kΩ un diodo y un capacitor o filtro electrolitico pero tienes que hacer el calculo bien ya que despues de la resistencia tienes que obtener la corriente que necesita el circuito y es la que soportara la resistencia entonces los 110 voltios bajaran a 12 voltios aproximadamente, prueba y nos comentas si te parece lo que te digo, exitos


----------



## Otoniel (Oct 7, 2012)

si son leds de un solo color (de los que no tienen un control por infra rojos) pueden funcionar, no se queman ni nada, pero eso si la fuente tendria que tener el amperaje necesario, pero aun asi los LED brillaran menos, si quieres que brillen normalmente tendras que hacer una fuente step up de 5v a 12v, pero vas a gastar y no es la idea, asi que te recomendaria que busques por ahi un transformador a 12v DC de alguna laptop, o incluso puedes utilizar una fuente ATX de alguna pc que ya no te sirva (los cables amarillo y negro te dan 12v)


----------



## DJMota (Oct 11, 2012)

Hombre, hay una solución.
Aunque un poco engorrosa.
Es cambiar las resistencias smd por otras de valor proporcionalmente inferior.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2012)

Si la tira de leds son tres en serie blancos salen 10.5V, si lo vas a conectar a 5V solo haciendo el milagro de una resistencia negativa iría.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: 
http://electgpl.blogspot.com/search/label/Fuente Step-Up de 5v a 12v
http://electgpl.blogspot.com/search/label/Fuente Step-Up con 555

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

